# eclipse / portage frage

## b00gy

also ich habe bei mir vor einiger zeit eclipse installiert, die ~x86 version (damals)

nach nem emerge sync heute, eclipse ~x86 is in der /etc/portage/package.keywords, scheint nur noch eclipse-sdk im tree zu sein, eclipse-bin ist nimmer vorhanden

auch auf packages.gentoo.org ist davon nichts mehr zu finden

meine frage ist nun, wo kriege ich infos darüber her welche packages auf dem tree fliegen bzw ersetzt werden?

ich wuerde ungern das sdk installieren

hat einer ne ahnung wieso das bin weg ist?

mfg b00gy

----------

## Ragin

Bei einem emerge sync siehst du was er alles löscht. Wenn es dich interessiert kannst dir das ja immer ansehen.

Ansonsten kannst du auch esearch mergen. Dieses hat inzwischen ein esync Programm dabei, welches die eigene Datenbank zwischenspeichert, einen sync macht und dir dann alle Veränderungen anzeigt. Allerdings ist das ein langwieriger Prozess, der mir pers. auf die Nerven geht und ich lieber bei einem eupdatedb bleibe  :Smile: .

Das alte Eclipse kannst du runterschmeißen und die eclipse-sdk-bin installieren.

Ich weiss nicht, ob evtl. auch die eclipse-platform-bin ausreicht.

----------

## b00gy

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Bei einem emerge sync siehst du was er alles löscht. Wenn es dich interessiert kannst dir das ja immer ansehen.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du auch esearch mergen. Dieses hat inzwischen ein esync Programm dabei, welches die eigene Datenbank zwischenspeichert, einen sync macht und dir dann alle Veränderungen anzeigt. Allerdings ist das ein langwieriger Prozess, der mir pers. auf die Nerven geht und ich lieber bei einem eupdatedb bleibe .

 

das es weg is sehe ich ja an der ausgabe emerge -s eclipse

mich wuerde ja uach eher der grund interessieren wieso es ausm portage tree geflogen is, wie etwa 'hat zuviele sicherheitsrelevante probleme, deswegen muss es raus'

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das alte Eclipse kannst du runterschmeißen und die eclipse-sdk-bin installieren.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob evtl. auch die eclipse-platform-bin ausreicht.

 

tja sowas gibt es bei mir nur leider net :/ auch nach nem resync net

eclipse-sdk-bin gibt es net nur eclipse-sdk

eclipse-platform-bin ist das was ich frueher mal installiert hatte, es nun aber nimmer im tree gibt...ausserdem is alles bis auf eclipse-sdk maskiert...

sieht hier irgendwie arg komisch aus...

```

bash-2.05b$ emerge -s eclipse

Searching...

[ Results for search key : eclipse ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  dev-util/eclipse-cdt-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 20030501

      Size of downloaded files: 6,597 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/cdt

      Description: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-emf-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 200403250631

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,081 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/emf/

      Description: EMF is a modeling framework and code generation facility for building tools and other applications based on a structured data model.

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-gef-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040330

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,109 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/gef/

      Description: The Graphical Editing Framework (GEF) allows developers to take an existing application model and easily create a rich graphical editor.

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-sdk

      Latest version available: 2.1.3-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 44,010 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/

      Description: Eclipse Tools Platform

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-ve-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5,740 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/vep/

      Description: The Eclipse Visual Editor provides GUI builders for Eclipse.

      License:     CPL-1.0

```

----------

## Ragin

Warum etwas verschwindet kannst du meist auch unter https://bugs.gentoo.org nachlesen.

Die Pakete sind auch noch da, allerdings sind die mit ~x86 maskiert. Da ich ein komplett unstable System fahre finde ich das auch bei einem emerge -s eclipse  :Smile: .

Du kannst also auch

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s eclipse

```

eingeben und dann siehst du was noch alles da ist  :Smile: .

----------

## b00gy

wenns so einfach waere...

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s eclipse

Searching...

[ Results for search key : eclipse ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  dev-util/eclipse-cdt-bin

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 20030501

      Size of downloaded files: 6,597 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/cdt

      Description: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-emf-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 200403250631

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,081 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/emf/

      Description: EMF is a modeling framework and code generation facility for building tools and other applications based on a structured data model.

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-gef-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040330

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,109 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/gef/

      Description: The Graphical Editing Framework (GEF) allows developers to take an existing application model and easily create a rich graphical editor.

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-sdk

      Latest version available: 2.1.3-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 44,010 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/

      Description: Eclipse Tools Platform

      License:     CPL-1.0

*  dev-util/eclipse-ve-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5,740 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/vep/

      Description: The Eclipse Visual Editor provides GUI builders for Eclipse.

      License:     CPL-1.0

```

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  ChangeLog

Gentoo ist eine Quellcode-orientierte Distribution. Binärpakete werden nur in Form von GRPs erstellt oder dann, wenn es keinen Quellcode gibt und das Programm hochinteressant ist (z.B. VMware) oder die Kompilation äußerst aufwendig ist (z.B. OpenOffice).

----------

## b00gy

k danke fuer die info

was ich aber eigendlich niocht haben will ist das eclipse sdk, ich will ja keine plugins fuer eclipse oder so entwickeln...

oder ist das name-scheme hier nur ein wenig irrefuehrend?

edit: habe nun gesehen das eclipse-jdt gekillt wurde, ist dessen funktion nun im sdk? umm das is confusing, die infos ausm changelog sind dabei net allzu ausfuehrlich

----------

## Carlo

Hm, ist Eclipse nun ein Software Development Kit, oder nicht?  :Wink: 

edit: Keine Ahnung, was mit dem jdt ist.

----------

## Ragin

a) muss ich Carlo zustimmen  :Smile: .

b):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ emerge -s eclipse
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

Wobei mein System wie gesagt komplett als unstable läuft.

Zur Not kannst du dir ja den Namen des ebuilds aus /usr/portage/dev-util/eclipse* raussuchen und unmaskieren.

[Edit:] Bei mir ist eclipse-platform nur installiert, weil ich eclipse-jdt installieren wollte und das mit eclipse-sdk nicht zufrieden war...

----------

## b00gy

hm also ich meine das mit dem sdk so

auf der eclipse.org steht das man das sdk nur dann braucht wenn man fuer eclipse entwickeln will und net mit

sprich, er wird die ganzen sourcefiles wohl mitinstallieren, was ich net gebrauchen kann

es ist nicht wirklich schlimm, aber doch irgendwo nervig

naja mal schauen was das sdk bringt und wo das jdt hin is...

Ragin, kann es sein das dein snapshot älter ist oder du was per overlay gemacht hast?

zb is das cdt ne ältere version als bei meinem dafuer ist etwa jdt verschunden (wies ja auch in chnaglog steht...)

edit: nochwas, ich sehe gerade das eclipse-sdk die tcsh installieren will, wo finde ich denn genauere infos ueber die abhaengigkeiten?Last edited by b00gy on Sat Jun 05, 2004 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

Ein Problem mag sein, daß die java herd momentan eine One-Man-Show ist. Wer meint etwas zu Gentoo beitragen zu wollen (und zu können) sollte sich bei Karl mit Bugfixes bemerkbar machen:

 *Quote:*   

> Fame and fortune avaits any intrepid adventurer with talent, patience and guts
> 
> enough to tackle those warm and fuzzy Java bugs available for general
> 
> amusement at http://tinyurl.com/n9qb

 

edit:

 *b00gy wrote:*   

> nochwas, ich sehe gerade das eclipse-sdk die tcsh installieren will, wo finde ich denn genauere infos ueber die abhaengigkeiten?

 

Ganz genau steht's im Ebuild. Ich hoffe, Du bist Dir klar darüber, daß ~x86 == unstable, und es sind iirc ein paar Bugs anhängig.

----------

## b00gy

umm ja also so die ahnung habe ich davon nicht, wuerde eher sowas wie package maintainer machen wollen, aber selbst da hab ich noch net so die hanung von

----------

## b00gy

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:
> 
>  *b00gy wrote:*   nochwas, ich sehe gerade das eclipse-sdk die tcsh installieren will, wo finde ich denn genauere infos ueber die abhaengigkeiten? 
> ...

 

schon klar aber ich installe eclipse-sdk gerade OHNE ~x86, mich wunder halt nur die tcsh dabei...

----------

## Ragin

Carlo ging es dabei wohl eher um die bin (du installierst ja jetzt scheinbar die Sourcen).

Warum diese Abhängigkeit existiert wirst du wahrscheinlich unter https://bugs.gentoo.org finden. Manchmal stehts aber auch direkt im ebuild drin.

----------

## b00gy

achso ok, das habe ich falsch verstanden

leider sthet im ebuild nur das tcsh depend is, aber nix wieso...naja ma wietersuchen

----------

## Ragin

Theoretisch kannst das tcsh auch rausnehmen und versuchen ohne zu installieren.

Vielleicht klappts ja. Das bekommst dann nach 1-2 Stunden raus  :Smile: .

----------

## b00gy

hehe von wegen  :Wink: 

hm ist es eigendlich gewollt das die alten eclipse-platform-bin im system bleiben?

oder is das ein bug des ebuild?

----------

## Carlo

 *b00gy wrote:*   

> hm ist es eigendlich gewollt das die alten eclipse-platform-bin im system bleiben?

 

Overlay?

----------

## Ragin

eclipse-sdk ist nicht eclipse-platform. Somit wird das Paket auch nicht runtergeschmissen.

Du musst das in diesem Fall per Hand runterschmeißen.

----------

## b00gy

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> eclipse-sdk ist nicht eclipse-platform. Somit wird das Paket auch nicht runtergeschmissen.
> 
> Du musst das in diesem Fall per Hand runterschmeißen.

 

naja aber da eclipse-platform nun niochtmehr existiert und eclipse-sdk dessen funktion uebernimmt, waere es ja nur logisch wenn das ebuild eclipse-platform runterwirft

btw eclipse-jdt ist im sdk enthalten

hm das mit dem overlay schnall ich net carlo

----------

## Carlo

 *b00gy wrote:*   

> hm das mit dem overlay schnall ich net carlo

 

 :Arrow:  man make.conf

----------

## legine

Naja ich inzwischen scheint das bin zu fehelen für die plattform, zu fehelen  :Sad: 

Aber trotzdem bin ich für eine Eclipse Bin. Aus einen ganz einfachen grund:

Wenn ein Programm mindestens 700MB  RAM braucht um vernüftig kompailiert zu werden sollte man die Bin zur verfügungstellen. Nicht jeder hat so viel speicher   :Exclamation:  

```
To build Eclipse, at least 768MB of RAM is recommended.
```

----------

